# Random pics....



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_0756 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_0757 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_3943 by Robert James, on Flickr


FB_IMG_1470771043018 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_3531 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_3518 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_3506 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_3460 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_3405 by Robert James, on Flickr
IMG_3383 by Robert James, on Flickr


Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your pictures are just awesome.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome pics. Gave me a chuckle


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last pic has POTM written all over it, if not POTY.. ;D awesome!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

hhahah,Cheers.

Looks like were in control but ,reality is , I reckon were just passengers on this Vizsla ownership thing..


----------

